# North Fl Hunting Club



## billh (May 28, 2008)

Spaces are filling up so if your looking for a good hunt club in North Fl that you can bring the family and have a great time.  Check out One Shot Hunt Club this is the one.  The rules are followed by everyone including all officers.  You can spend a day or a weekend or maybe you would enjoy a whole week there are camp site with water.  You can find out all info on the web site at www.oneshothuntclub.com they have been a hunting club since 1960 with 17000 acres and 60 members.  Check us out then come see us.

Happy Hunting


----------



## khimiemp1 (May 30, 2008)

*How Many Members Needed*

Looked at the web site and looks good, do you know how many people needed?


----------



## Doyle (May 30, 2008)

I was getting really interested until I came to the deal killer - hog hunting is allowed only during a regular hunting season.   That's too bad.  Hogs should be hunted year round.


----------



## billh (Jun 1, 2008)

HI,
There are 60 members, let me know if there is anything else.


----------



## billh (Jun 3, 2008)

*Still Looking For a few Members*

If any one is interested were still looking for a few new members.  We all have a great time and a lot of fun.
Come check us out.


----------



## khimiemp1 (Jun 6, 2008)

*members*

When we talked the other day you said to let you know when I was back and you would let me know how many members the club was still looking for.  Let me know.


----------



## billh (Jun 9, 2008)

*Number Member's Needed*

We need about 12 member's sorry it took so long to get back with you. Been busy we picked up 3 this weekend.  We had a great weekend.


----------



## kurt (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm very interested. Do you have a better map to post and what does the property consist of? How are the internal roads?  Thanks


----------



## billh (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kurt (Jun 14, 2008)

i was not able to read the pm for some reason


----------



## billh (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billh (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was almost interested in it but like doyle said the hoghunting rule is the deal killer. Nice looking club other than that. Good luck filling her up.


----------



## billh (Jun 19, 2008)

Well sometimes you have to do what it takes to protect other game in the off season when you have so many hunters.  Besides that you have 5 months to hunt in this club anyway and that not bad. Not doing bad filling it up, we had about 6 new members in the past couple of weeks. Number of members needed is falling fast.


----------



## billh (Jun 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billh (Jun 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dp157 (Jun 23, 2008)

you need to look in south ga near baxley ga on the altamaha river plenty of deer and hogs you can hunt hogs year round only 6 total members.1300 ac hunt club looking for 2 good members  call danny (904)742-4696 or email dannypatrick1957@comcast.net


----------



## billh (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billh (Jun 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## billh (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## billh (Jul 10, 2008)

Still need a few members


----------



## billh (Jul 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billh (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spaces are filling*

Bump


----------



## billh (Aug 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------

